# Room For A Moving Still Life



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2017)

*Peeled Clementine, J Palmer Daily painting Original Oil still life Art...*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 21, 2017)

Amazing how a simple piece of fruit can make such a stunning and dramatic painting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## terry123 (Jul 22, 2017)

Great art y'all!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 22, 2017)

Still Life of Shoes
Vincent Van Gogh 1886


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 22, 2017)

Lemon and Leaves by Anne Eagerton
Merges realism with the abstract


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 22, 2017)

Cezanne's Lunch speaks!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2017)

No.....it is not "The Lunch bag of Notre Dame".(Still Life with Paper Bag)


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2017)

Still Life Painting - Still Life With Peppers by Vic Vicini


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2017)

Kelly Birkenruth -Limes and Laughs, Oil


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2017)

Robert Papp - Pears with Chestnuts


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 25, 2017)

If the flame flickers, is it still still life?   layful:


----------



## Wren (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2017)

- Soon Warren


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2017)

What a splash of colors, Rose!  Thanks!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2017)

by Louise Moillon


----------



## Wren (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2017)

"Light Painted Photograph"  Harold Ross


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2017)

Soon Warren


----------



## Wren (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2017)

http://www.boredpanda.com/fruits-vegetables-portraits-anna-tokarska/


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2017)

GLI SCIENZIATI, oil on canvas, 2006 - 
Artwork by Roberto Bernardi




Hyperrealistic Still Life Paintings by Roberto Bernardi


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 5, 2017)

Patricia Hansen still life painting


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2017)

Urban Still Life-Ben Roffelsen


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 5, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 40306
> 
> Urban Still Life-Ben Roffelsen


Bluetiful, Rose!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2017)

_*Orange Reflections via Dorothy Lorenze*_


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2017)

Elvis Presley Museum, Pigeon Forge, TN


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2017)

-Jesus Navarro


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 29, 2017)

Moving, still life


----------

